# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JBJ Regulator Combo Help...



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I recently aquired the JBJ All-in-One Regulator setup, and am having some problems with the bubble counter. I'm actually running without the BC now but would prefer to use the BC mostly for the built in check valve, as I'm concerned for the welfare of my solenoid. 
When I was using the bubble counter, it seems like I had to have a ridiculous bubble rate in the BC to get anything to come out the end of the tubing into my filter. It required practically a steady stream of bubbles in the counter to get even a few bubbles to come out of the tubing on the other end. I can only surmise this problem to be caused by a leak at the BC somewhere, however I can't find any leaks. I tried with the BC 2/3 full and also completely filled to no avail. Am I missing something obvious?

Bob


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I recently aquired the JBJ All-in-One Regulator setup, and am having some problems with the bubble counter. I'm actually running without the BC now but would prefer to use the BC mostly for the built in check valve, as I'm concerned for the welfare of my solenoid. 
When I was using the bubble counter, it seems like I had to have a ridiculous bubble rate in the BC to get anything to come out the end of the tubing into my filter. It required practically a steady stream of bubbles in the counter to get even a few bubbles to come out of the tubing on the other end. I can only surmise this problem to be caused by a leak at the BC somewhere, however I can't find any leaks. I tried with the BC 2/3 full and also completely filled to no avail. Am I missing something obvious?

Bob


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

No one huh... well I think I'll diddle around with it some more and see if I missed anything. No one else is using this setup?

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Leak check with Windex. Just spray it on, and it will bubble wherever the leak is. Otherwise just dunk the whole bubble counter in some water.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

OK, I can find absolutely no leaks. Does anyone have any idea what is going on? I can find nothing anywhere on bubble counters, and even less on the JBJ bubble counter.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## imported_Mario (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, there seem to be very few options of what might be going on. If the gas is going in, it must be going out somewhere...

How about the tubing? Any leaks there? How long is the tubing and what is it made of? Is it CO2 proof? Have you tried running the bubble counter without tubing attached? Can you feel gas coming out of the outlet of the bubble counter? Is the check-valve right behind of the bubble counter? Is the valve clogged up?


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have the JBJ All-in-one but I am not using the bubble counter, so I can't help you there; I have a PlantGuild reactor, which works just fine as a bubble counter, and I saw no need to install the JBJ; I figured it would create just another point in the system where CO2 could be lost. I am getting very good CO2 flow into my reactor, and I'm running at less than a bubble a second; so far the needle valve has been quite stable. Why don't you try it without the bubble counter and just place a check valve somewhere else in the system? Just this side of the reactor is generally a good location.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Mario: THe tubing is black CO2 tubing from AB and I'm using about 3ft. If I connect the tubing directly to the needle valve it works great. I just can't find anything wrong with the bubble counter. The check valve is integral with the bubble counter. I have noticed that if I blow into the BC/CV it takes all the pressure I can exert to cause maybe one bubble every 4 seconds in the BC. I don't know if the CV is supposed to be this stiff or what. 

Vicki: I dodn't really need the bubble counter either but being that it was free I figured I would throw it on. I have since removed the BC and just added a check valve to the line. Works perfectly. I am just disappointed that the BC is not functioning correctly is all. 

The regulator, solenoid, and needle valve seem to be working perfectly.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have the JBJ all in one but haven't used it yet. It is the same bubble counter used on the milwaukee setups, so someone else may have experience.

I built my own bubble counter and had trouble with it the pressure required. I actually run my low pressure regulator at 45-50psi to overcome the check valve.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Its not unusual for a CO2 check valve to have a high unseat pressure. Mine is 12 psi. When you blow as hard as you can, it is only about 3 psi, so that is not too much for a CO2 check valve. Nothing sounds amiss. If the gas goes in, then it must come out. Conservation of mass. 

The only other answer would be the size of the bubbles. A BC magnifies the bubbles, and you may be seeing very small bubbles inside the bubbles counter, and larger bubbles at the reactor. I know that I have that situation with my bubble counter, but there is only about a 20% discrepancy, not large factors you are seeing.


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

This is interesting, because I just installed a JBJ set, too. I noticed something similar with mine, except that water repeatedly backwashed into the tubing unless I held the tubing straight down in the water. I had to turn the intake tube on my Magnum (the tubing is threaded into it) at an angle to keep the water from backwashing as much. Still, the pH reading said that the CO2 was getting into the tank.

________________________
Still a work in progress


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Bah, I don't know. Like I said, I removed the BC anyway. If anyone comes up with a solution to this problem I would love to hear it.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Bah, humbug, Bob Cratchet. I want an exact accounting of the CO2 loss in this bubble counter. I think a foreclosure from First National Bank of CO2 is in order. Do them good.

These stories get stranger and stranger. I inject my CO2 into the inlet strainer of a Magnum 350 and I have had no problem whatsoever with any kind of "backwash" , or anything remotely close. The CO2 goes into the bubble counter, it goes out, it goes down the line into the inlet strainer, and I can see it bubbling into the inlet through the slits in the strainer. The bubble rate in the BC is slightly higher than at the strainer. Say 1.2 bubbles/sec. at the BC gives 1 bubble/sec at the strainer. I attribute that to difference in bubble sizes. There is something strange here. Bah!


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

"the First National Bank of CO2" - too funny!

It was odd-looking (and never happened with my yeast generator), seeing the water trickle back into the tubing - almost like a battle between the gas and the water. I could take off the bubble counter, but I kinda like the security of being able to check it now and then to see if the output looks to be holding steady. Which it does. (Back to the yeast generator - that didn't backwash, it just repeatedly leaked! 'nuff's 'nuff.)

________________________
Still a work in progress


----------

